
Detroit foreclosures and the battle for 'information justice' - rmason
https://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/03/detroit-foreclosure-housing-crisis-loveland-open-data/517737/
======
rmason
Detroit's real estate crisis is real and for whatever reason it wasn't handled
during the city's bankruptcy.

There's a battle being waged between civic hackers and real estate interests
in the city that I believe will soon rage in cities across America, but only
if the civic hackers prevail.

